# Ginger beer - gone mouldy?!



## manson81 (13/5/16)

Hey Guys,

Been a while since I posted here!!

I'm having a crack at brewing my first alcoholic ginger beer (have made a couple of non alcoholic ones) just using a brewers choice kit and a kilo of dex.

I put it in almost 3 weeks ago, forgot about it and gave it my first check tonight. It looks like it's stalled at about 1032, but it also looks like it's got mould on the top. Image attached.

Do you guys reckon it is mould or should I just pitch some more yeast and keep going with it? The sample smelled and tasted perfectly fine...

Cheers
Adam


----------



## GABBA110360 (13/5/16)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Does not look healthy


----------



## rbtmc (13/5/16)

Damn. Personally I'd chuck it but I could be wrong.


----------



## Grott (13/5/16)

Before ditching why not skim the mould off with a sanitised sieve and pitch some yeast. Only suggest as you state smells and tastes ok therefore maybe salvageable. Worth a go.
Cheers


----------



## mofox1 (13/5/16)

Or transfer all but the last few litres into another fermenter, if you've got one.


----------



## TwoCrows (13/5/16)

Did you spill some Skittles in there?
Looks nasty to me


----------



## manson81 (14/5/16)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm just going to piff it unfortunately. And I shall make sure I clean the shit out of that fermenter before I use it again!


----------



## mofox1 (14/5/16)

If you aren't going to hit it with caustic, go perc, bleach, perc and another perc to nail the fcuker. Then of course your sanitizer of choice.

Edit: autocorekt


----------



## Grainer (14/5/16)

Keep it and give it to a person that distills.. all my throw out beer (that I cant drink or don't like anymore) goes in a carboy and given to a mate to make cleaning alcohol !


----------



## Grott (14/5/16)

Make sure you pull the tap apart and remove rubber ring from the lid if you used one.
Cheers


----------

